

HTML5mash: Twitter Bootstrap + HTML5 Boilerplate + Awesome - ely-s
https://github.com/Ely-S/html5mash

======
tzaman
What I don't understand is that sources are zipped on github? Goes against the
very nature of git (or any versioning system for that matter).

